# I have a new hunting partner born 5:17 pm today



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

My new hunting partner was born today. he was 5lbs12ozs and 19 inches long wife and baby are doing great. if you want to see the pics i have them on facebook under jason teeters


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Jason congratulations buddy! We just had our 20 week ultrasound today and found out we're having another baby girl! Due April 15th!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats man!! That's awesome news.

Just found out the sex of my buddy ebbs's baby tonight. A little girl! Me and him are in the same boat with 2 girls each now.

Friended you on FB to check out the photos. I'm a sucker for babies.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Sigh.... ebbsy, you stalking me? lol


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Sigh.... ebbsy, you stalking me? lol


YEP! Trying to figure out why if you're online you're not on ichat?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congratulations Jason, that's awesome. I hope you are caught up on your sleep.

Congrats to you also ebbs. I have three of them girls, of course they are all giving me grandkids now. I never minded being surrounded by pretty girls who thought I was superman. LOl


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congratulations also, you'll be hanging the mojo's etc. above the crib but at least they have a remote!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Congratulations Jason.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Mojo critters hanging on the crib...gotta love it !

Congrats to you both. Love em up, love is an action not an emotion.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Thats GREAT news guys.







You fella's gonna be send'in out cigars.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Jason that is awesome. Congrats on your new addition to your family.

Ebbs, Your baby had better be born on that due date. Then she can share her b-day with an awesome guy. ME. haha


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

congrats great news on your baby and wife doing great, very happy to hear you got a new hunting buddy


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Thats GREAT news guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good thinkin' cat, a little peer pressure never hurt anyone!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*CONGRATULATIONS JASON-----







*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey Skip, Good to see you here. How did the deer hunt go (I hope we will read about it in the big game forum). Happy Thanksgiving to you and Sharon.


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

good deal. congrats man!!


----------

